# Embedding a winamp .pls file into a page



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a profile on myspace and for about a year, I've had a radio station from www.di.fm streaming through it using a Windows Media Player link off their website (they have several, as well as links to stream AAC and MP3, the latter two formats being accessed through a .pls file). A few months ago, they began preempting the Windows Media Player feed (which uses a .asx file extention) with these stupid Scion commercials, but the AAC and MP3 feeds don't have them...plus the audio quality is a lot better.

I was wondering if there's a way to embed these other feeds instead of the ASX feed and get rid of that stupid commercial. In the past when I use the little bit of embed code to put an mp3 on the website, it would open it up using quicktime (which might have something to do with my file associations), but I would prefer it if it were to play in something like Windows Media Player, since nearly everybody has that and it's less buggy and runs faster.

Ok, so, to rephrase:

Can I embed a .pls MP3 feed into a website and force the embed to open the feed in an application of my choosing?

Another idea I had, to avoid compatability issues, was....are there any Flash players out there that can be edited to contain and play back the media of your choosing? I think if there were such a thing, it would make this a lot easier.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Windows Media Player won't run that extension. You need an alternate player.


----------

